# Sand/Salt Spreaders



## Ken York (Dec 26, 2003)

Hi Folks,
2015 Silverado 3500 SRW
I'm currently using a Meyer 750 Blaster receiver mount sand/salt spreader with electric auger motor & vibrator. It does not work very well, clogs easily and when it does work it does not put down a lot of material. 
So, I was looking at Western & Meyer V Box spreaders.
Most of these have the option for electric or gas drive motors.
The reason I point this out is do you think the electric motors are strong enough.
I would like some real life experiences from folks that have V Box spreaders.
Not trying to be rude but I don't opinions from folks who never owned & operated a V Box spreader. I wasted my money on the Meyer 750 Blaster and don't want to waste it again on my next V Box purchase.
What would you recommend & why.
Thanks in advance for your help.

Ken York


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Electric drive motors are plenty strong enough to get the job done. Poly, electric drive spreaders are the way most people are going now. Don't know anything about the Meyer spreader, and honestly have never even seen one on the street. Many people have the Western Tornados though, and they seem to work very well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Stay away from the MDV, they are nothing but junk.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Do you have a way to load a v box with salt 
Do you need a v box 
I run snow ex and love them 8500s and 9500s
My friend sells western and swears by them 
As usual I say go with who has best local service support by you any major brand will be fine


----------



## Ken York (Dec 26, 2003)

I use a salt/sand mix, unfortunately the sand portion is always on the damp side.
We use a local supplier with bobcats and front loaders.
I reviewed Westerns Tornado (electric only) & Striker (Gas or electric) & Meyers Polyhawk & PV Spreaders (Gas or electric). Both these dealers are local to me.
I like all the above spreaders I mentioned I just wanted real life reviews from the folks who use them.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I would go with electric. Have both Stainless v boxes. Electric is an older Airflo. Works great . No problems ever . Myers one works great too. But your dealing with a ,Battery. Fuel,Oil, Pony motor. Way to much maintenance compared to just flipping the switch. Both have no problems running wet mix as long as you get rid of it before its frozen.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

We run a Fisher polycaster which is just a different color Western tornado. Love it. Low maintenance and it seems to never have problems other than the drive chain which we replace every season. Fisher wants some ridiculous price for it but its nothing more than regular roller chain you can get at tractor supply. I dont know anyone who runs a Meyer spreader or a striker for that matter


----------



## Ken York (Dec 26, 2003)

What are you running thru your Fisher Polycaster.
I need to run a Sand/Salt mix.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

We just run bulk salt. Never put sand through it because we dont offer it but i have no doubt that it would handle it. Plenty of guys on here run sand mix I'm sure one of them will chime in


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

I run a SnowEx 8500 which is electric. I can put two yards of Sand/salt in it. 

If i were you id go electric, then get rid of your sand/salt supplier. Why is the sand wet? If you pick up a hand full of sand you should be able to make a fist and when you open your fist the sand should just fall out, it shouldn't compact. 

Another thing is why do you need to run mix? is it contracted that way? Thats why i have to, but i also have the option to run straight salt which i actually don't spend as much money with straight salt.


----------



## Ken York (Dec 26, 2003)

The mix is not muddy, just damp. It will not clump when you make a fist. I run a mix because
my customers like the melting factor of salt and traction from the sand. 
Mix is $60.00 yd. Straight salt is $120.00 yd. The reason I question electric is my Meyer 750 blaster
is electric and it's just not strong enough. It has 1/2 horsepower motor. The Meyer 750 Blaster
is marketed at running Straight sand or salt & mixed. They market very well but this product does not deliver at 
$2500.00 for a receiver mount spreader. This is why I want real life testimony of what folks are running.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Anything that is receiver mounted won't handle sand worth a crap. Hp of the motor is only the beginning of it. A good transmission with the right gear reduction is a big plus too. I'm on my 3rd season with this snowex


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the western tornado is nice


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

We have a western tornado-

3rd year running it with bulk treated salt. Have had 0 problems mechanically. Have had a few instances where the salt was abit damp or frozen and would bridge or clog. Since, we keep it indoors and haven't had a problem. Make sure you get the anti-bridging add-on.


----------



## captshawn (Dec 19, 2008)

Have owned or operated Westerns, SnoEx, and Snow dogs and currently run a gas Swenson.. No matter electric or gas you are dealing with a motor, it's just a matter of it's electric or a gas motor. I personally really like my gas powered Swenson it is very simple and basic. Battery dead just pull start. Chews up frozen salt and chunks really well and no electrical wire harness or plugs to worry about or vibrators going out. Just a wireless remote and put gas in it every few times I salt.


----------

